# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  48l by Ghost

## Ghost [Duch]

Hi

My 2ft tank

Dimensions: 64x30x25 cm 
Lights: 2x18W Philips TLD 965 (9.5 hrs/day) 
Filtration: AquaClear 150 
CO2 injection: 5kg bottle 1-1.5bps 
Parameters: KH 3, GH 4, pH 6.7, NO3 0-3, PO4 0.2-0.5 
Fertilisation: 100% RO + Planta Gainer PRO: Hydro, Micro, Ferro, KNO3, K2SO4, K2HPO4 
Water change: 10-13l past 4day 
Water temp: 24C 
Plants: Taxiphyllum sp. (Taiwan moss), Rotala sp. "green" 
Bioload: shrimps, otos, 

Day 53

----------


## Goondoo

Very nice tank!
Personally, I feel the rock abit too big for my liking. And its looks plain too... maybe a couple of smaller rocks of the same kind infront of the big one will be nice....

Overall, a extremely well maintained tank. Great work!

----------


## lorba

very clean and neat tank which is calming to the viewer  :Well done:

----------


## Nevada

:Well done:   :Smile:  i like the rock too ... a very focus focal point.

----------


## K11

Ya the rock looks nice but the foreground looks a bit empty and clean. Overall its very nice. 
Water temp at 24C, aircon room?

----------


## Star-flog

Well, overall a very beautiful and clean tank indeed. Particularly like the color combination, layout and the rock (the grey color) too. It looks like a mountain in its mini-size. Where you got it from?

----------


## gregorsamsa

Hi,

i think Norbert is from Poland and that is kind of cooler than in Singapore. 

I would have to say that the rock is nice and the scape is nice depsite having only 2/3 species of plants.

for the rock, i highly doubt it can be found in a SIngaporean LFS. I think if you go to a gardening or landscaping shop, you will have better luck.

by the way Norbert, how heavy is that rock?


jie sheng

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

Thanks for comments

My english is poor  :Opps:  but i tray answer.

Yes, i'm from Poland so we have cold winter here  :Smile: . Now is quite warm (15-18*C outdoor, 20-23*C in house) but 3-4weeks ago was only 5-8*C at day and about 0*C at night  :Wink: 

I bought this stone (river stone from polish mountains) in gardening/landscaping shop. It's very cheap kind of shop because I bought 18kg stones for only 2.5-3$. In aquatic shop the price is 1-1.5$/kg !!!  :Mad:  
Stone is heavy, about 5kg.



This is very simple layout, I dont like layouts with many plants (over 8-10 species in one tank).
Stone is very big but i like it. Maybe in next month i remove it and put few little rock to make more open space in center.

In Poland we don't have the all "magic stuff" (substrats, light, CO2 systems from ADA etc.) like you have in Asia so we must tray do something from nothing  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

I think the cold weather over your side of the world is what most asian, especially Singaporeans are drooling over...  :Opps:  




> Thanks for comments
> 
> My english is poor  but i tray answer.
> 
> Yes, i'm from Poland so we have cold winter here . Now is quite warm (15-18*C outdoor, 20-23*C in house) but 3-4weeks ago was only 5-8*C at day and about 0*C at night 
> 
> I bought this stone (river stone from polish mountains) in gardening/landscaping shop. It's very cheap kind of shop because I bought 18kg stones for only 2.5-3$. In aquatic shop the price is 1-1.5$/kg !!!  
> Stone is heavy, about 5kg.
> 
> ...

----------


## Simon

great looking tank *applause*, I personally like the overhanging effects of the Rotala sp. 'green'

----------


## |squee|

I like it! The tank seems to exclude an air of Zen, is that what you had in mind?

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

> I think the cold weather over your side of the world is what most asian, especially Singaporeans are drooling over...


Well, hard to say  :Wink: . This winter in Poland (in some regions) temperature fall to -31*C and there was 1-1.5m of snow  :Smile:  




> The tank seems to exclude an air of Zen, is that what you had in mind?


I don't know  :Opps:  ...i just made it. Zen is quite strange idea in Europe, you know..different culture  :Smile:  . Rotala and moss are my favorit plants. I love Mr Amano work, his my guru, so I think I learn (a little) about Zen from his layouts.

----------


## gregorsamsa

looks like i have to visit my landscaping shop very soon.

just curious Norbert. Are the 18 watt tubes mounted in a aluminium casing, or a hood?

jiesheng

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

> Are the 18 watt tubes mounted in a aluminium casing, or a hood?


No, this is my DIY hood (?), made only from white PCV. Some pictures:

----------


## joestoys

I love both of your work.... i feel peaceful looking at it. I do like the large rock...... Nice touch- very unusual!  :Wink:

----------


## juggler

Nice!
A shoal of schooling fish will make the picture even better!

----------


## janazr

Add in school of cardinal tetras to enhance the beauty of your tank.
Overall, the tank is beautiful. I like it  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

I like the tank, gives me a serene feeling. Good use of just 2 types of plants, initally I thought it's bigger than a 2 ft  :Well done:  I agreed that the rock is a bit big, positioning it more off centre --to the left might help.

----------


## vinz

I love this tank... a good reminder that sometimes, simple is better. The composition also makes the tank look a lot larger then it realy is... at first glance, I had thought it was at least a 3' or 4' tank.

I like the clear foreground... it gives good contrast to the rest of the tank.

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

I'm looking for small fishes(2-3.5cm) but i can't find in shops species like Paracheirodon simulans or Rasbora maculata. I don't want species like Paracheirodon axelrodi or Rasbora heteromorpha because they are too popular (almost boring  :Razz:  ). There is a big problem with many species in Poland  :Sad:  .

----------


## janazr

This tank reminds me of Amano-san  :Smile:

----------


## anttz

Very nice  :Well done:

----------


## |squee|

Ghost, get some pale/whitish schooling rasboras, you'll have completed the zen feel to this tank.

----------


## fishshy

A very nice simple tank. Is not easy to achieve the dropping effect of growing rotala green.

----------


## lorba

Time to hunt for that rock...

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

Hi

Time for update

I was boring with this big stone so....i say "good bye" and i make more open space  :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

*swoons*

Now I don't know which one is nicer.  :Well done: !

----------


## andrewtyr

I like ripple effect on top. Your tank is pretty shallow, care to share why you chose these dimensions?
The rocks are also very nice, where did you get them? Here in Singapore, we have to import our rocks for scaping, hence you don't much rocks as the centre piece of our scapes.

----------


## Goondoo

> I like ripple effect on top. Your tank is pretty shallow, care to share why you chose these dimensions?
> The rocks are also very nice, where did you get them? Here in Singapore, we have to import our rocks for scaping, hence you don't much rocks as the centre piece of our scapes.


Awesome tank! I prefer the first picture. It gave me a nice feeling of watching sunset. The second picture seems very "cloudy"...

Personally, I feel that having some shorter hairgrass at the back of the centre will improve the DOF.

----------


## arclaveus

The rescape is good! Very nice as well....kinda hard to decide which one looks better  :Confused:  Both haf its own uniqueness  :Grin:

----------


## gregorsamsa

overall i have the following to say,

1.the trimming/pruning of the leaves looks good.

2. the new rocks and placement looks nice. All except the middle rock which seems very "sexual" and phallic to me.

3. very nice photography. The sun set lighting looks really inspiring. time for you to get some nice schooling fishes

4. submit for ADA!!!  :Jump for joy:  

How many tanks do you have? looking forward to your new works

Jiesheng aka " Robbie"

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

Thank for comments

I tray answer that  :Opps:  (sorry for poor english)




> why you chose these dimensions?


I like long, panoramic tank with ratio 1:2.4-1:3 (for example standard ADA 120x45x45 or 180x60x60) but i don't have place (and money  :Sad:  ) in my room for big tank. My tank is kind of small version 120cm tank  :Laughing:  



> The rocks are also very nice, where did you get them?


I buy it in shop. I think that are polish rocks but i don't know exactly what kind.




> It gave me a nice feeling of watching sunset. The second picture seems very "cloudy"...


Yes. The first one is "sunny"  :Smile:  . When i shoot foto i put 18W/2700K bulb behind tank (in front of background) and another lamp above tank (on the left).



I tray also orange background but efect was....hmm...funny  :Laughing:  "strike of mad oranges"






> 1.the trimming/pruning of the leaves looks good.


Trimming isn't perfect. I trim rotala before i removed big rock...but i hope will be better in next 2-3weeks 



> time for you to get some nice schooling fishes


Yes, i know. I'm waiting for fishes from asia (boraras brigittae), i hope they will be in tank in may.




> 4. submit for ADA!!!


I submit for ADA...but not with this tank. I send my 180l tank (I will show this tank in may  :Smile:  )




> How many tanks do you have? looking forward to your new works


Now i have only two tanks. In february i terminate(? sorry i dont know have this say in english  :Embarassed:  ) my 180l tank. I also terminate my small (25l) shrimp tank. I very like aquascaping but i'm only year "in game" and I just traying be good in my hobby.

----------


## djviper

WA!!! look like sunset  :Wink:

----------


## KeIgO86

wow... it looks more like a 4ft den a 2ft tank to me.. really love the raising terrain..  :Smile:

----------


## kelloggs

Hi Ghost,

really nice rockscape you have composed.. in my view, you have the talent and I highly recommend you to take part in the upcoming 2005 ADA aquatic layout competition.. maybe we are the 1st few to see you tanks here in the top category..all the best!  :Wink:

----------


## kayser78

beautiful job. the bunch of mm seen in the picture with the diy light hood looks good too.

----------


## wong1979

Everything is perfect except for that center piece of rock. Maybe you will need to play around to find its final resting place. Other than that, good job!  :Well done:

----------


## Dalles

You mean you are only one year old in this hobby? And can do such aquascapes? Gee, indeed you are good!

Tell me, please, what generate those waves on the water surface? Have a fan mounted in the hood?

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

> You mean you are only one year old in this hobby? And can do such aquascapes? Gee, indeed you are good!


Heh...thanks  :Opps:  
Some history  :Smile:  
I start adventure with aquaristic auqust 2003 with some "glass ball" and gold fish (i know, that was stupid but i was beginner). Then i even know what water change is  :Laughing:  . In January 2004 i setup my 180l tank (standart SA biotop with 2x30W bulb). In April 2004 i rescape my tank(with CO2 and 4x30W) and start adventure with plants  :Smile: . I think i have some artistic skils (i draw a lot in past) so aquascaping isn't very hard for me  :Wink:  
You can see some my old picture here:
http://www.ghostaquascape.republika.pl/gal_natura.htm
(sorry but my site is only in polish)




> Tell me, please, what generate those waves on the water surface? Have a fan mounted in the hood?


I used a hair dryer ...sometimes i use my mouth  :Wink:

----------


## juggler

Just a personal preference, I like the first aquascape with the big rock. It looks more soothing and more muted.
The later one has a centre rock that seems to be grabbing too much attention. Not sure if removing it would be better? Or have more plants growing behind it?

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

> The later one has a centre rock that seems to be grabbing too much attention.


Don't you think that first big stone grabbing more attention?  :Wink: . All pictures with background effects was taken a week after trimming so plants was wery short. Final layout will be look more like this:



"God's hand" (I dont know why, but i like a lot this picture  :Grin:  )

----------


## kelloggs

> Don't you think that first big stone grabbing more attention? . All pictures with background effects was taken a week after trimming so plants was wery short. Final layout will be look more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> "God's hand" (I dont know why, but i like a lot this picture  )



Hi Ghost, 

I like alot of this picture too!!!

you have a tank of very healthy and bushy bunch of rotala sp. green. It always puzzle me because i can never have "crawling" rotala. My rotala always shoot up straight until they reach the surface and they are not growing sideway like some of yours. I prefer to the crawling effect, it looks nice. I have tried all sort of ways, like trimming down, intensive lighting etc but without success.  :Sad:  

I have given some thought and i guess it must be either the low temperature, strong lighting or fertiliser, or all of these factors which make them "crawl".

But i discovered there is a heater in your tank!

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

> Hi Ghost, 
> 
> I like alot of this picture too!!!
> 
> you have a tank of very healthy and bushy bunch of rotala sp. green. It always puzzle me because i can never have "crawling" rotala. My rotala always shoot up straight until they reach the surface and they are not growing sideway like some of yours. I prefer to the crawling effect, it looks nice. I have tried all sort of ways, like trimming down, intensive lighting etc but without success.  
> 
> I have given some thought and i guess it must be either the low temperature, strong lighting or fertiliser, or all of these factors which make them "crawl".
> 
> But i discovered there is a heater in your tank!


I don't think that temperature is a clue because i have "crawling" rotala in 21-27*C. I think that light (over 0.6-0.7W/litr) and NO3/PO4 ratio is the reason (NO3/PO4 ratio is also reason why rotala let off(?) roots over ground). Trimming is also very important (high in back, short in front).
Sorry but my english is very poor so i can't explain everything  :Sad:

----------


## Dalles

> I used a hair dryer ...sometimes i use my mouth


Now, really! You're kidding me, right?  :Shocked:  
I thought this is your way to aerate the tank.

By the way: how do you aerate the water? There's no technical sistem in sight. Did you remove it before taking pictures?
I know Aquaclear 150 is like a waterfall, but there's no "gargling" below the surface.

----------


## juggler

> Don't you think that first big stone grabbing more attention? . All pictures with background effects was taken a week after trimming so plants was wery short. Final layout will be look more like this:


Much better, don't stick out like sore thumb now.  :Smile: 
Thanks for sharing your beautiful tanks.

----------


## Fei Miao

Norbert--
Are plants and fish easy to get in Poland?

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

> Now, really! You're kidding me, right?
> I thought this is your way to aerate the tank.
> 
> By the way: how do you aerate the water? There's no technical sistem in sight. Did you remove it before taking pictures?
> I know Aquaclear 150 is like a waterfall, but there's no "gargling" below the surface.


No i'm not kidding  :Smile:  . Hair dryer is wery popular (even Takashi Amano us this support  :Wink:  ).
You can see "gargling" on surface in today photo (on the right). If "vent"(?) AC is under water there are only small waves on surface.
When i shoot photo sometimes I remove technical stuff from tank, sometimes i don't. 




> Norbert--
> Are plants and fish easy to get in Poland?


Good question  :Smile:  

Some plants are very hard to get. Year ago Ludwigia spec. Cuba was like "holly gral". In average shop in Poland you can buy tipical plants like: Cabomba caroliniana, anubias barterii, Hygrophila corymbosa, Ludwigia repens, Microsorum pteropus, Vallisneria americana. Like you see this is nothing special  :Sad:  . I live in Warsaw (capitol of Poland), there is a lot aquaristic shops but hard buy something special. There is 2-3shop in Warsaw where sometimes you can buy plants from Tropica(Denmark) but we can only dream about plants like elatine triandra, Eriocaulon cinereum, Ludwigia sp. Pantanal.
We have here stuff like: HC, HM, didiplis diandra, pelia, eleocharis, r.indica, mosses, blyxa, glosso, e.tenellus so isn't so bad  :Smile: 
In last few months there is a big "moses boom". Last years in Poland was available only Vesicularia dubyana but now eweryone want to have Taiwan, Singapore, X-mass, Stringy, Erect moss so this plants take high money prizes on Allegro (it's kind of Polish e-buy  :Smile:  )

I think there is better with fish, you can get even arovana, wild discus, Potamotrygon Motoro or hypancistrus zebra (Zebra pleco) but in average shop you find only guppy, black mollys, some tetras and ancistrus.

I think Planted Tanks are very popular in Poland now but most tanks looks like Dutch Style or mix Dutch and Nature style. We just start learn Amano's style  :Smile:  . Wery popular in Poland are African biotops (big tanks with stones) like Tanganica or Malawi Lakes.

----------


## Fei Miao

> Some plants are very hard to get. Year ago Ludwigia spec. Cuba was like "holly gral". In average shop in Poland you can buy tipical plants like: Cabomba caroliniana, anubias barterii, Hygrophila corymbosa, Ludwigia repens, Microsorum pteropus, Vallisneria americana. Like you see this is nothing special  . I live in Warsaw (capitol of Poland), there is a lot aquaristic shops but hard buy something special. There is 2-3shop in Warsaw where sometimes you can buy plants from Tropica(Denmark) but we can only dream about plants like elatine triandra, Eriocaulon cinereum, Ludwigia sp. Pantanal.
> We have here stuff like: HC, HM, didiplis diandra, pelia, eleocharis, r.indica, mosses, blyxa, glosso, e.tenellus so isn't so bad 
> In last few months there is a big "moses boom". Last years in Poland was available only Vesicularia dubyana but now eweryone want to have Taiwan, Singapore, X-mass, Stringy, Erect moss so this plants take high money prizes on Allegro (it's kind of Polish e-buy  )


That's not too bad, I surprised the moss made it there, what native aquatic plants and moss in Poland, have anyone tried that in aquascape?





> I think Planted Tanks are very popular in Poland now but most tanks looks like Dutch Style or mix Dutch and Nature style. We just start learn Amano's style  . Wery popular in Poland are African biotops (big tanks with stones) like Tanganica or Malawi Lakes.


I think you are doing very well with the Natural Aquarium/Amano Style.

 :Well done:

----------


## Weirong

You have a very unique style of aquascaping. And the tank gives off a very serene and zen feel. Soothing to look at. 
You really have a master's touch.  :Smile:  
A small school of suitable fish will really complete the setup.

----------


## Ghost [Duch]

Thaks for comments




> That's not too bad, I surprised the moss made it there, what native aquatic plants and moss in Poland, have anyone tried that in aquascape?


Hmm...native mosses in Poland. I know there is 3 species: Fontinalis antipyretica, Calliergon giganteum and some Sphagnum sp. I know that aquascapers use fontinalis but this don't always work  :Smile:  (this moss prefer emers growning but i'm not sure). This moses are huge, 3-4times bigger than for example x-mass.

I don't know almost nothing about native plants except: acorus sp. (but this is palludarium plant) and Ceratophylum demersum

----------


## tcy81

Your aquascaping skills are very good, and trimming is nicing done also.
good work.  :Well done:

----------

